# Menopausal Women ... Watch Out!



## MA-Caver (May 22, 2011)

This gave me a good laugh today. 
[yt]i4yjGiD3xOM[/yt]


----------



## OKenpo942 (May 22, 2011)

That is funny! Thanks for that. It gave me and my boys a laugh.

James


----------



## shesulsa (May 22, 2011)

And THAT, ladies, is how you get a new car in your 40s. =)


----------

